# Massey Ferguson M14



## Michael Lee Wolfgang (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi I am new to this forum l am looking for information on a 1972-76 Massey Ferguson Mf14 lawn tractor.I recently traded for this tractor and I need either a complete wiring harness or some detailed pictures of the wiring,or if someone has a complete tractor and don't want a arm and a leg for it that would be great I live in the central Michigan area.thanks mike


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Mike. This should help somewhat, it's the diagram out of the MF14 manual.


----------



## Michael Lee Wolfgang (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes that is a great start if I don't find a harness for it thank you very much mike. PS if you know of any parts let me know I need the trim that goes around the head lights.


----------

